# Marketing a new online e-commerce store



## stevenmick (Jan 29, 2015)

I just launched my first t shirt line. I've already launched an Instagram social media campaign and I'm working on my others (Twitter, Facebook). Just wondering if anyone else has a strictly online store and any tips on how they marketed it when they first launched.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

99% of our business is online although we first started locally. I would continue with social site marketing to direct business to your site. To rank well in the organic searches you'll need to include keywords in niche areas that potential customers may search for and work on white hat link building. Add your url to your signature on social sites/ forums where permitted, submit your url to appropriate online directories (Google for listings) such as local business directories and start a blog that includes content links to your site. Link building takes time but when done correctly it will definitely improve your rankings.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you read through many of the tips that have been posted in this Marketing section of the forum?


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

stevenmick said:


> I just launched my first t shirt line. I've already launched an Instagram social media campaign and I'm working on my others (Twitter, Facebook). Just wondering if anyone else has a strictly online store and any tips on how they marketed it when they first launched.


Along with Facebook, Twitter and Instagram you can use also use Google+ for social media. You can do SEO as well for your online store.


----------

